# 寝入り端を電話で起こされた



## YeatsK

Hi,
I realize that the phrase 寝入り端を電話で起こされた translates to "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端. 
Is it functioning like the を in 「町を出る」and marking a point of departure (i.e. the verge of sleep)?
Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?

Just curious.
Thanks


----------



## karlalou

電話が私を寝入り端から起こした is not so bad. It makes enough sense.

Among the 大辞泉 definitions of を, #2, から, seems to be the best answer for this.

I expected to see something to do with time, but it's not #4. 
It's like 何かをしているところを邪魔（じゃま interrupt）された or 動物園で熊が寝ているところを見てきた. I would rephrase it to 寝入りかけていた[る]ところを電話で[に]起こされた[or 電話が起こしてくれた].


----------



## DaylightDelight

YeatsK said:


> Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?


Sorry, I don't think 寝入り端から does work, contrary to karlalou's opinion.
I cannot explain grammatically, but for me を, に or の can work after 寝入り端 but から doesn't.
寝入り端を起こされる
寝入り端にくしゃみが出た
寝入り端の咳が止まらない

I think 寝入り端 refers to "the time when someone is about to fall asleep", not "the state of being on the verge of falling asleep."


----------



## YeatsK

Karlalou, DaylightDelight, thank you for your responses.

Judging from what you have both said, I suppose this use of を is a bit special. Is it more of a 接続助詞？
「寝入り端[なのに]、電話で起こされた」
Something like this?


----------



## frequency

YeatsK said:


> Is it more of a 接続助詞?


No, it's still the object marker. 寝入り端 is the object of the verb 起こされた.
That から means that it is okay if you interchange を with it. So,


YeatsK said:


> 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした,


is possible and makes sense.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Sorry, but I have to insist; 寝入り端から起こす does not work.
寝入り端 refers to the point of time, not the state.
"I was waken up *from* when I was about to fell asleep" does not work, does it?
Only cases 寝入り端から can work that I can think of are when から is used in the sense of "since".

彼は寝入り端から五分ほどでいびきをかき始めた。= He started to snore 5 minutes after he fell asleep.
寝入り端からずっと蚊に悩まされている。 = I'm being bothered by mosquitos ever since I started to fell asleep.
If you doubt, please search Google with "寝入り端から起こす", "寝入り端から起こされる" or their variations (with quotations). You'd get absolutely no matches.
The only match I got from "寝入り端から起きる" was "寝入り端から起きるまで", which also uses から in the sense of "since".

And please don't say something like "Google can't be always correct."
If you get no matches from Google search, it surely says something, if not an absolute answer.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Okay, I have come up with one instance where 寝入り端から起こす can work:
- 寝入り端から電話で起こされた = I was waken up by the phone just when I was about to fell asleep.

But I think this から is a different usage than we've been talking about.
寝入り端から in the sense of "from" still does not work.


----------



## karlalou

To YeatsK


> I suppose this use of を is a bit special. Is it more of a 接続助詞？
> 「寝入り端[なのに]、電話で起こされた」


All right. You are right. The dictionary does say that を as 接続助詞 even follow a noun.


> ［接助］活用語の連体形、まれに名詞に付く。 １ 逆接の確定条件を表す。…けれども。…のに。(デジタル大辞泉｜を)


However, this page of the same dictionary says を as 接続助詞 is an old usage. In modern usage, 接続助詞 follows words that conjugate like verbs. So, I think it can be said that the dictionary is missing a definition for 格助詞を which is equivalent of the old usage of 接続助詞.

I believe in modern usage it's no problem to consider を in [体言／名詞／名詞相当語句]＋を＋[動詞] as an object indicator. Though the grammar for native Japanese is said to be not revised for so long time.


----------



## frequency

を
See 二 接助 and its examples.


----------



## karlalou

To DaylightDelight


> 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした


I don't see why this Japanese learner's attempt have to be totally denied.
It's just we are not used to this particular wording. I did suggested my version of rephrasing.

If you want to suggest your version, by all means do so, but why do you have to accuse me for not totally denying the learner's attempt?


----------



## DaylightDelight

I didn't accuse anybody or deny the OP's attempt.
I'm just saying that 寝入り端から起こす is not a correct usage.


karlalou said:


> It's just we are not used to this particular wording.


This is a good enough reason for me to tell "we don't say that" to Japanese learners.
If schoolchildren used this wording, I'd also correct them.


----------



## Flaminius

I agree with *DaylightDelight* that 寝入り端から起こす(> 起こされる) is awkward.

To my mind it goes to show that 寝入り端 is not a grammatical equivalent of 深い眠り, with which から起こす poses no problem.  I don't have a solid argument on what it is then, but let me point out its similarity to ところ-subordination.

眠りについたところを起こされた。
家の外に出たところを写真に撮られた。

These clauses express how closely occasiones the events in the subordinate and the clauses are; in other words they are temporal clauses.  They do not specify the direct objects of the action denoted by the verb.

Notice how the 寝入り端を example is a close euivalent of 眠りについた etc.  Another example of a noun that works as a clause may be 帰り道.  For it is perfectly grammatical to say:
帰り道を襲われた。


----------



## frequency

karlalou said:


> It's just we are not used to this particular wording.


Yes, exactly. This is the reason why Google doesn't hit. The ～を version is more common.



karlalou said:


> rephrasing.


Exactly. If you want to rephrase it, you can do so.



YeatsK said:


> 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした





YeatsK said:


> "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"



１　悪夢から起こす
２　早朝から起こす
You're seeing the 「寝入り端」 is as the usage 1. If so, the 「寝入り端」 isn't the word that indicates a time/moment. I think this isn't impossible. Rather, for this reason the 「を」 version is possible and common. I talked with Nino about the similar thing in this thread.
And the second one is good translation. I think you picked it up somewhere. (This English version suggests the similar thing.)



Flaminius said:


> 寝入り端から起こす(> 起こされる) is awkward.


It sounds just unnatural because we don't say so, as Karlalou said.


----------



## DaylightDelight

frequency said:


> It sounds just unnatural because we don't say so, as Karlalou said.


If enough of us native speakers find it unnatural, then it's considered to be a wrong usage.
There's no Google match because most people find such usage awkward and problematic.
There's no reason to recommend such questionable usage to Japanese learners.


----------



## frequency

DaylightDelight said:


> a wrong usage.


No.


----------



## DaylightDelight

frequency said:


> No.


Why?
I mean, don't just deny other people's opinion with simple "no".
You should state your reason.  I did present my reasoning.


----------



## frequency

不自然なのと間違ってるのは違う問題だよ。


----------



## DaylightDelight

「間違っている」の解釈の違いのようですね。それに私はただ不自然だから間違いであるといったわけでもありません。
ここまでに四人の（それなりに言語に興味を持っている）ネイティブの日本語話者が「不自然である」と感じていることに加えて
Googleでヒットが１件もないこと（「少ない」のではなく１件も「ない」というのはそれ自体特筆すべきことかと）から
「寝入り端はそういう使い方をされない」「ネイティブはそういう言い方をしない」ということは明らかでしょう。
私にとってはそのような使い方は間違いの範疇に含まれるので「間違いである」と言いました。

ネイティブが決して使わないような表現について「うん、意味はわかるよ。いいんじゃない」といってスルーしてしまうのは、
質問者に対してとても不誠実だと私には感じられます。


----------



## karlalou

DaylightDelight said:


> I didn't accuse anybody or deny the OP's attempt.
> I'm just saying that 寝入り端から起こす is not a correct usage.
> 
> This is a good enough reason for me to tell "we don't say that" to Japanese learners.
> If schoolchildren used this wording, I'd also correct them.


It's much more making sense than 言動と行動で云々.

Besides, this forum is not for proofreading. Are we correcting every words of OPs?
I didn't say it's just like native's writings!! 

I said truthfully it's not so bad, it's making enough sense. That is so true.
What's wrong about this?
Plus I provided my version of rephrasing on the same post. The OP is not a small child.

I've said the same thing already.
Have you talked about 接続助詞, which was OP asking about, at all?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

By the way, did you know that 寝入りばな is written as 寝入り端？
I thought 寝入りばな was 寝入り鼻 when I should write it in kanji.
I somehow thought it was an idiom using "nose" like 鼻をあかす. (Of course I was wrong.)


When I read 寝入り端, I first read ねいりばた which was quite funny, so I corrected it myself to ねいりばな.
I had to confirm it by looking at a dictionary. lol


----------



## Flaminius

Proofreading as we talk about in WR Fora is to go over all the four quoted sentences and correct every mistake possible. A discussion about a single term and how it should be used in a given sentence is not.  Rest assured.

Once agin I suggest comparing *深い眠り*から起こされた and **寝入端り*から起こされた.  The former noun is in good terms with _kara_ because it is a state from which awakening makes sense.  On the contrary, the latter is a temporal expression.  One does not use _kara_ for this category of nouns.  Consider:
春先*に*冬眠*から*起こされた熊

Why 寝入り端 takes -o is another story.  My take is that it is a shorthand for "me, as I was falling asleep."


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> The former noun is in good terms with _kara_ because it is a state from which awakening makes sense. On the contrary, the latter is a temporal expression.


No, it doesn't matter much.

寝入り端＿起きる・（起こされる）
に
で
から are okay jyoshi, and から is a lower-availability card.

は
の
や
They're wrong. They're not available cards.

YeatsK used the lower-availability card.


----------



## Flaminius

Are there other examples wherein 寝入りばな is used for a STATE as opposed to TIME?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私は＃２１に賛成と思ったのですが・・・
『寝入りばな』は時を表している名詞で、『春先』『4月』『２時』などと同じカテゴリーとしてみると、
寝入りばなに起こされる
寝入りばなから起こされる
寝入りばなから起きる
春先に起こされる
春先から起こされる
春先から起きる
２時に起こされる
２時から起こされる
２時から起きる

確かに、『２時から起こされる』も成り立ちますよね。
そのようなニュアンスであれば、『寝入りばなから起こされる』もアリだと思うので、
＃２２に賛成します。『から』の意味がちょっと違う文脈を想定した場合に、不自然に感じたり、自然に感じたりするのではないでしょうか。
つまり、『から』を ”from STATE" で考えるとおかしいけれど、"as soon as" とか、『まだ２時なのに、当の２時*から*叩き起こされて』的な『から』ならOKなのではないでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

確かにそれは考慮すべきですね。
*YeatsK*さんは


YeatsK said:


> "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"


と「寝入り端から」を英語のfromと同等に使っていたので、これは*SLTD*さんの新しい視点です。

「から」は動作が開始する時点の用法とは別に、事態の発生が何らかの意味で「早すぎる」という主観的な解釈を示すことができます。この意味でとれば「寝入り端から起こされた」の不自然さは減りますが、寝入り端自体にそのようなニュアンスがあるので、表現がくどくなる気がします。いずれにしてもこの解釈をとれば、判断の基準は文法上の適不適ではなく表現の巧拙とみることはできますね。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Those who claim that 寝入り端から起こす is acceptable, please provide one good existing example of such usage,
in which 寝入り端から起こす is used in the sense of "wake up from the blink of sleep".
Any one text from a published book or an academic paper would do.



karlalou said:


> I said truthfully it's not so bad, it's making enough sense. That is so true.


That's your opinion. I still think 寝入り端から起こす is the OP's context is semantically incorrect, eve if it's unambiguous and understandable.
And I believe it's good for the OP to know that (at least) this particular native speaker finds the sentence awkward.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 確かに、２時から起こされるも成り立ちますよね。
> そのようなニュアンスであれば、『寝入りばなから起こされる』もアリだと思うので、
> ＃２２に賛成します。


それはOPの「寝入り端を起こされる」の言い換えとしての「寝入り端から起こす」の「から」とは意味が違ってしまいます。OPは明らかに「眠りかけた状態から起こす」という意味で「寝入り端から起こす」とは言えないか？と尋ねています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

DaylightDelight said:


> OPは明らかに「眠りかけた状態から起こす」という意味で「寝入り端から起こす」とは言えないか？と尋ねています。


その場合は、「寝入りばなから起こす」とは言わないと私も思います。

「寝入りばな」は［時］で『［時］から』とは言わない。
『［眠りかけた状態］から』とは言える、という、＃２１などの立場に賛成します。

edit)と思ったけど、＃２１の反対の意見も成り立つような気がしはじめました。
9時から起きる
9時から起こされる　
【時を表す名詞】から起きる・起こされる
は"from ９ o'clock" の意味で使いますよね。「早いところを起こされる」というニュアンス抜きで。

だったら、「寝入りばなから起こされる」も、（あまり使わない表現方法だけど）あってもいいじゃん、という考え方も成り立つような気がします。従って、私は両方の立場の御意見のどちらにも反対はしないことにしました。

けど、もし、日本語能力試験の問題で、この問題が出たとしたら、「から」は選択しないように日本語学習者にはおすすめすると思います。


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『［眠りかけた状態］から』とは言える、という、＃２１などの立場に賛成します。


えーと、えーと、「＃２１」とは私の書いたこれのことですよね。(番号だけだと分かりにくいと個人的には感じる。)


Flaminius said:


> Once agin I suggest comparing *深い眠り*から起こされた and **寝入端り*から起こされた. The former noun is in good terms with _kara_ because it is a state from which awakening makes sense. On the contrary, the latter is a temporal expression. One does not use _kara_ for this category of nouns. Consider:


私は
【状態を表す名詞】+ から + 起きる / 起こされる
という構文は正しいといっているのですが、「寝入り端」が状態を表すという証拠はまだ見ていません。

私の立場は従前通り、「寝入りばなから起こす」は不自然というもの。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

あ、［時間を表す名詞］＋から、が、今回の文脈には適さない理由が分かった気がします。

９時から起きる　９時から起こされる
と
９時に起きる、９時に起こされる
の違いをあえて考察すると、
「に」は９時の一点を意味して、むしろ at となるが、
「から」は　fromの意味だが、その場合に、
９時から起きるというのは「９時から後の時間は起きておく」
９時から起こされるというのは「９時になったら起こされる、９時より遅い時間は眠ってはおれない」というような、*その時間より後の時間を含有した*表現の気がします。

すると、「寝入りばなから」というと、「寝入りばな」より遅いタイミングが含まれてしまうと、熟睡か完眠状態も含めてしまうので、論理的にヘンだと認識されるのではないでしょうか？
「寝入りばな」というのは、ある一瞬間の非常に短いスパンの時間なので、「に」がより相応しい、ということかもしれません。つまり at は使えるが、from は使えない。

"The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep."
"The phone woke me up from two o'clock."
"The phone woke me up from the time of falling asleep.


----------



## frequency

DaylightDelight said:


> Those who claim that 寝入り端から起こす is acceptable, please provide one good existing example of such usage, in which 寝入り端から起こす is used in the sense of "wake up from the blink of sleep".







DaylightDelight said:


> Okay, I have come up with one instance where 寝入り端から起こす can work:
> - 寝入り端から電話で起こされた = I was waken up by the phone just when I was about to fell asleep.


----------



## DaylightDelight

このスレッドにおいて私が主張しているのは次の１点のみです：

寝入り端を電話で起こされた "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep" の言い換えとして「電話が私を寝入り端から起こした」という言い換えは可能か？というOPのコンテキストにおいて「寝入り端から起こす」は誤用である。
その理由として、私は次の２点を挙げました：

「寝入り端」は「時点」を表す語なので from に相当する「から」をつけると意味的におかしい。sinceの意味での「寝入り端から」は可能だが、これはOPの意図する（と思われる）意味とは異なる。
Fromの意味での「寝入り端から」の定義、用例が見つからない（個人的にも見たことも聞いたこともなく、おかしいと感じる）。
これらの点についての反論があれば*具体的な論拠ととも*に示してください。「だってつかえるじゃん」だけでは議論になりません。
誰かを責めているわけでも、OPの努力をないがしろにしようとしているのでもありません。純粋に言語的な観点から誤用であるという意見を述べています。


----------



## DaylightDelight

frequencyさん、


> 寝入り端から起こす is used in the sense of "wake up from the blink of sleep".





> 寝入り端から電話で起こされた = I was waken up by the phone just when I was about to fell asleep.


この二つの「から」の用法は異なります。前者は from, 後者は just when の意味です。



> Any one text from a published book or an academic paper would do.


このくだりは意図的に無視したのですか？


----------



## frequency

DaylightDelight said:


> 「電話が私を寝入り端から起こした」という言い換えは可能か？





DaylightDelight said:


> Okay, I have come up with one instance where 寝入り端から起こす can work:






DaylightDelight said:


> from に相当する「から」をつけると意味的におかしい。sinceの意味


from と since は意味的に入れ替え可能だよ。



DaylightDelight said:


> 後者は just when の意味です。


それなら「に」が良いでしょう。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「寝入りばな」というのは、ある一瞬間の非常に短いスパンの時間なので、「に」がより相応しい、ということかもしれません。つまり at は使えるが、from は使えない。


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「寝入りばな」というのは、ある一瞬間の非常に短いスパンの時間なので、「に」がより相応しい、ということかもしれません。つまり at は使えるが、from は使えない。




必ず助詞には代用があって、それは　「母に寝入り端に起こされた。」
こういう繰り返しを避けるために、「で」があったりする。
この代用として、「から」も*不可能ではない*。ただ、この場合は、「母から～」の方が一般的であるように、これら
で、に、から　という似た助詞は、密接な関係をつくっているんだ。

「に」の代わりなので、「から」を使えば


Flaminius said:


> 「寝入りばなから起こす」は*不自然*というもの。


多少こうなる。

似ているあの３つから作れるパターンとして、


Flaminius said:


> 【状態を表す名詞】+ から + 起きる / 起こされる
> という構文は*正しい*


というのが成立する。

しかし、言ったとおり　寝入りばなから起こす　の「から」は、lower-availability card なので、


> 「寝入りばなから起こす」は不自然というもの。




Flam,


Flaminius said:


> 【状態を表す名詞】+ から + 起きる / 起こされる
> という構文は*正しい*


それじゃあ 【時間・瞬間】は？


----------



## Flaminius

frequency said:


> Flam,
> 
> 
> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 【状態を表す名詞】+ から + 起きる / 起こされる
> という構文は*正しい*
> 
> 
> 
> それじゃあ 【時間・瞬間】は？
Click to expand...

そのonus probandi (説明するという重荷、キョショウセキニン)は、frequencyさんが負ってください。私は既に#23, 8でその旨お願いしています。今まで出てきた時の表現と共起する「から」は、
朝から、何を騒いでいる?
九時から起きている。
の二種類ですがどちらも「深い眠りから起こされた」の「から」とは用例が異なります。前者は私が既に述べたように「早すぎる」という主観的な解釈を、後者は継続または反復の開始時点を示します。



> 寝入りばなから起こす　の「から」は、lower-availability card


用語の意味が分かりません。稀だが実際に使われる表現という意味なら、上のお願いにもどります。つまり、例を示してください。


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> 朝から、何を騒いでいる?
> 九時から起きている。
> の二種類ですがどちらも「深い眠りから起こされた」の「から」とは用例が異なります。


異議ないです！


Flaminius said:


> 用語の意味が分かりません。稀だが実際に使われる表現という意味なら、


選ばれる可能性が低いという意味だよ。代用として、不可能ではないということ
例えば、違う用法・文例だけど

みかんの皮を剥く
みかんの皮をはずす→不自然で言わないけどわかる・文法上問題なし
下は言わないけれど、敢えて例えて言うなら、というもの。
これこそ、「みかんの皮を剥く」って何？と言われたら、「みかんの皮をはずす」んだよ。と説明する時。今回は、これに似ている気がするよ。


----------



## DaylightDelight

frequency said:


> 例えば、違う用法・文例だけど


違う用法ではなく、「寝入り端から起こす」が「状態＋から」の形で使われている実例を示してください。
私は「寝入り端」を状態として解釈しての「寝入り端から起こす」はそもそも間違っているという立場をとります。
稀だけどありうるというならその「寝入り端から起こす」の実用例を示してください。

「みかんの皮をはずす」というそもそも論理的に正しい例を挙げられても、「寝入り端から起こす」が正しいという論拠にはなりません。


----------



## Flaminius

実例を出すことは、lower availabilityであることを示すことと同じです。現状では証拠がないのでzero availabilityと区別をつけることができません。

「みかんの皮をはずす」そのものは見当たりませんでした(個人的には聞いたことがある)が、「鳥の皮をはずす」はよくある表現ですし、他の果物について「不要な皮をはずす」という表現が文証されています*。

これと「寝入り端から」が同じという主張を確認する根拠として、私は実例をお願いしているのです。


*笹川勇『みかんでつくれるゾウ&仲間たち』 主婦の友社、2009年、79ページ。
https://books.google.co.jp/books?id=5Sp7qSTgFj0C&pg=PA79#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## frequency

DaylightDelight said:


> Okay, I have come up with one instance where 寝入り端から起こす can work:
> - 寝入り端から電話で起こされた





DaylightDelight said:


> 私は「寝入り端」を状態として解釈しての「寝入り端から起こす」はそもそも間違っているという立場をとります。


それでは「時間・瞬間」の「から起こされた」なら可能なのですか？そのようにお考えですか?


----------



## karlalou

DaylightDelight said:


> And I believe it's good for the OP to know that (at least) this particular native speaker finds the sentence awkward.


I've already explained what I see to OP in #8, and I never said something like


DaylightDelight said:


> Okay, I have come up with one instance where 寝入り端から起こす can work:
> - 寝入り端から電話で起こされた = I was waken up by the phone just when I was about to fell asleep.


I said:


karlalou said:


> を as 接続助詞 is an old usage. In modern usage, 接続助詞 follows words that conjugate like verbs. So, I think it can be said that the dictionary is missing a definition for 格助詞を which is equivalent of the old usage of 接続助詞.
> 
> I believe in modern usage it's no problem to consider を in [体言／名詞／名詞相当語句]＋を＋[動詞] as an object indicator.



How does this making fuss over it help OP? OP already took what I've said much better than you do. And how does it prove anything correct by taking votes among such a amateurs.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

YeatsK said:


> Hi,
> I realize that the phrase 寝入り端を電話で起こされた translates to "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端.
> Can this phrase be re-written as* 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした*, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?


I think the more natural version of *電話が私を寝入り端から起こした *would be：
*電話が寝入り端の私を起こした。 *
電話が私を起こした, I mean the active voice, can be used in Japanese as well, but the passive voice is more widely used. I cannot but feel it is somewhat an English-Japanese direct translation style, or 翻訳体、翻訳口調.

電話が私を寝入りばなに起こした。
電話が私の寝入りばなを起こした。
電話が寝入りばなの私を起こした。 (I personally feel that this is the most natural (translation style).)
電話が私を寝入りばなを起こした。 (weird)
私を、電話が、寝入りばなを起こした。 (still weird)
電話が寝入りばなを起こした。

寝入り端を電話で起こされた。
寝入り端に電話で起こされた。
寝入り端から電話で起こされた。
*
寝入りばな-に* is the most popular expression, but *寝入りばな-を* is also widely used, as you saw in this context.
*寝入りばな-から* is used for a different usage, for example, 寝入りばなから目覚めまで（from the first sleep to awakening).


----------



## karlalou

DaylightDelight said:


> frequencyさん、
> このくだりは意図的に無視したのですか？


How about you? Why you never mention about my having provided my version of rephrasing at the beginning in the post #2 along with the fact that I couldn't find something I expected in the dictionary. Have you read all my post #2? Are you accusing me only reading the first line of my post?

The dictionary gives example 「席を立つ」for the definition #2, から, which suggests 「席から立つ」, then I had to settle on 寝入り端から起こされる is ok. Are you saying that at that point I had to deny the dictionary completely?




Flaminius said:


> Proofreading as we talk about in WR Fora is to go over all the four quoted sentences and correct every mistake possible. A discussion about a single term and how it should be used in a given sentence is not. Rest assured.


Oh, is it true that the four line rule applies also to their own words?
Have you read even the first reply to the OP before joining this meaningless argument and understood what's really going on?


----------



## DrChen

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I think the more natural version of *電話が私を寝入り端から起こした *would be：
> *電話が寝入り端の私を起こした。 *





Flaminius said:


> My take is that it is a shorthand for "me, as I was falling asleep."


同じことを言っていますね！
日本語学習者の私には一番明確な回答でした。
ありがとうございます！


----------



## Flaminius

> Oh, I didn't know that the four line rule applies also to their own words.


My point is that no one is proofreading in this thread contrary to your assumption in #19.  Proofreading is not evaluating a single sentence at OP's request.



> Have you read...


I did.  OP wants to know if 寝入り端から is acceptable and I have been explaining how it is not.

The fact that _-o_ has a sense of point of origin does not mean it can express this sense in every occasion.  For 寝入り端から起こされた to be acceptable, there need be at least an example of 起こす governing a point of origin noun marked by _-o_.  How about collecting a bunch of を起こす instances and consider how many can be rewritten to から起こす without changing their meanings?



karlalou said:


> を as 接続助詞 is an old usage. In modern usage, 接続助詞 follows words that conjugate like verbs. So, I think it can be said that the dictionary is missing a definition for 格助詞を which is equivalent of the old usage of 接続助詞.
> 
> I believe in modern usage it's no problem to consider を in [体言／名詞／名詞相当語句]＋を＋[動詞] as an object indicator.


"を as 接続助詞 is an old usage."
- Yes.

"In modern usage, 接続助詞 follows words that conjugate like verbs."
- As it was in older Japanese varieties.  A 接続助詞 links clauses by definition.  Nouns that take one are exceptional cases.

"So, I think it can be said that the dictionary is missing a definition for 格助詞を which is equivalent of the old usage of 接続助詞."
- Clause linkage maker _-o _translates to なのに.  If you want to term it 格助詞を in Modern Japanese grammar, it's somewhat unusual but fine as long as you are aware it is your impromtu definition.

"I believe in modern usage it's no problem to consider を in [体言／名詞／名詞相当語句]＋を＋[動詞] as an object indicator."
- This is the primary usage of _-o_ in Japanese for some centuries.  It's the mundane _-o_ as in 商品を買う.

The last two quotes contradict each other.  You cannot argue for both.  The two positions cannot be harmonized with the を similar to から, either.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

YeatsK said:


> Hi,
> I realize that the phrase* 寝入り端を電話で起こされた* translates to "The phone woke me up *from* the verge of falling asleep"but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端.
> Is it functioning like the を in 「町を出る」and marking a point of departure (i.e. the verge of sleep)?
> Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端*から*起こした, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?


I don't want to offend anybody, but after the long discussion, I decided that:
Among the 大辞泉 definitions of を, #4, 動作・作用の持続する時間を示す, seems to be the best answer for this.　

In other words, を in this context means "*during*", not "from", although 寝入り端 is rather very short duration.
*I was awakened by the phone during 寝入り端.
足引の山鳥の尾のしだり尾のながながし夜を独りかも寝む
*
If you put away the "from" from your English translation, you might be easier to understand and more comfortable.  You don't have to think of "から."

I think those who accepts 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした has the English-Japanese-translation style Japanese containing the "from" in mind. Therefore, we had different viewpoints. Maybe.


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> The last two quotes contradict each other. You cannot argue for both. The two positions cannot be harmonized with the を similar to から, either.


Those two are one of my supporting ideas and my conclusion. For some reasons I didn't write this, but for example, 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない. This has a sense of complaining or contradicting, のに. I don't have any problem to think this を as an object indicator, but the dictionary might be saying this is an old usage as 接続助詞, or missing the definition for this as 格助詞.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> In other words, を in this context means "*during*", not "from", although 寝入り端 is rather very short duration.
> *I was awakened by the phone during 寝入り端.
> 足引の山鳥の尾のしだり尾のながながし夜を独りかも寝む*


'During' makes sense. It might be of #4. But it's not really some kind of time itself that the verb is doing something to like 月日を過ごす as the dictionary's example, but actually it's saying 寝入りそうな・寝入ったばかりの状態にいるところから引きづりだされた、起こされた.
Actually we do say 夢から覚める、昼寝から起きる, but we don't say 昼寝／夢を起きる. 昼寝を起こされる、夢を覚ます are natural though.

Anyway, it can be rephrased into [動詞]＋ところ／の／もの *を＋*[動詞].
If you rephrase it to 寝入りかけていた*ものを*電話に起こされた, this might be of the 接続助詞.


----------



## Flaminius

In your previous posts, *karlalou*, you have argued that a specific instance of を is in loose equivalence with から or のに.  The last post of yours (#46) seems to argue in favour of a durative reading of the same を.

Is the を in 寝入り端を起こす similar to から, のに, or のあいだ*?  If there is the right answer in the three, it must be only one of them.  Where do you lay your money down?




*I TENTATIVELY defined the durative _-o_ as のあいだ as in 長々しい夜のあいだひとり寝る but by no means do I presume to speak for the advocates of this reading.  I am happy if they propose a better equivalent.


----------



## Schokolade

参考になるかどうかわかりませんが…

明鏡国語辞典より


> はな【端】〘名詞〙㊁《動詞の連用形に付いて、「ばな」の形で》…を始めてすぐ。…してすぐの時・所。「出端・寝入り端・上がり端」





> ねいりばな【寝入り端】〘名詞〙寝入ったばかりのころ。ねばな。「寝入り端を起こされる」





> ではな【出端・出鼻】〘名詞〙➋物事を始めてすぐ。また、物事を始めたばかりで勢いの盛んな時期。「出端を挫くじく（＝意気込んで始めたところを妨げる。ではなを折る。）」「出端を叩たたく」◈「でばな」ともいう。



以上のように、「寝入りばなを起こす」「出端を挫く」「連用形+ばなを～」などは、「～し始めてすぐのときに・ところを」という意味ということで、決まった言い回しだと思われます。私の感覚では、これを「寝入り端から起こされる」とか「出端から挫く」とか言い換えるとちょっとおかしい・不自然だと思います。日本語を勉強している学生さんたちに、「寝入りばなから起こす」とか「でばなからくじく」を積極的に教えようとは思いません。。。（「～し始めてすぐのところを邪魔する」は「～し始めてすぐのところから邪魔する」と同じだ、とは教えないのと同じようなことではないかと…。）


----------



## karlalou

To Flaminius


> The last post of yours (#46) seems to argue in favour of a durative reading of the same を.


Please read the whole thing again.


> Where do you lay your money down?


How about you? [edit to add: Actually, please don't do that for yourself, and this will continue to the next page. ▶]

I've been saying in modern usage を in the form of [名詞相当語句]＋を＋[動詞] is considered an object indicator.

For so many times Japanese grammar for natives is too old. I have no idea when the dictionary is nearly 100% trustable either. Why an amateur have to decide on something?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

YeatsK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realize that the phrase 寝入り端を電話で起こされた translates to "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端.
> Is it functioning like the を in 「町を出る」and marking a point of departure (i.e. the verge of sleep)?
> Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?
> 
> Just curious.
> Thanks


（を＝duringを撤回します。やっと答えが見つかりました！
を＝although!（と思います））
『寝入り端*を*電話で起こされた』の「を」は、接続助詞であり、



> *１* 逆接の確定条件を表す。…けれども。…のに。


です。
これは本来は古典文法であって現代の日本語の文法には合致しないもののはずなのですが、古典文法の言い回しが、「イディオム」として現代に残っていると考えれば問題ないと思います。古めかしい表現が残ってることってあるじゃないですか。いぬぼうかるたなんかでも。
Schokoladeさんが、＃４８でおっしゃっているとおり、（ずいぶん昔から）決まり文句として、イディオム、*決まった言い回し、*として定着しているから、ほかの言い方にするとしっくりいかないのだと思います。

寝入り端*を*電話で起こされた
＝寝入り端*なのに*電話で起こされた
＝I was awakened by the phone although it was 寝入り端.

を＝although

（基本的に、karlalou　さんと同意見と思います。）

皆さんいかがでしょうか？


----------



## Schokolade

「寝入り*ばなを*起こされた。」って、少なくとも明鏡によると、
「寝入った*ばかりのところを*起こされた。」という感じの意味ですよね。で、・・・



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 寝入り端*を*電話で起こされた
> ＝寝入り端*なのに*電話で起こされた
> ＝I was awakened by the phone although it was 寝入り端.
> 
> を＝although



…のように、この「を」が "although" だとすると、

「寝入ったばかりのところ*を*起こされた。」も、
「寝入ったばかりのところ*なのに*起こされた。」ということになるでしょうか。

「寝ているところ*を*起こす。」とか「首を吊ろうとしているところ*を*止められた」「つまみ食いしているところ*を*見られた。」ではどうでしょう。
「寝ているところ*なのに*起こす。」「首を吊ろうとしているところ*なのに*止められた」「つまみ食いをしているところ*なのに*見られた。」という意味でしょうか。

「寝入ったばかりのところを起こされた」「つまみ食いしてるところを見られた」の「を」も、接続助詞「を」で、「なのに」という意味でしょうか。それとも、

「寝入りばなを起こされた」の「を」は接続助詞で「なのに」の意味だけれど、「寝入ったばかりのところを起こされた」や「つまみ食いをしているところを見られた」の「を」は違うもの（つまり格助詞「を」）ということでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

In order for this _-o_ to be a clause linkage marker (接続助詞), you need to ascertain that the clause-linking _-o_ was used with a noun in older Japanese.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

を［格助接助間助］の意味 - goo国語辞書



Flaminius said:


> In order for this _-o_ to be a clause linkage marker (接続助詞), you need to ascertain that the clause-linking _-o_ was used with a noun in older Japanese.





> ［接助］活用語の連体形、まれに名詞に付く。
> 
> *１* 逆接の確定条件を表す。…けれども。…のに。
> 「亡き人の来る夜とて魂 (たま) まつるわざは、このごろ都にはなき―、東 (あづま) の方には、なほする事にてありしこそあはれなりしか」〈徒然・一九〉
> 
> 
> *２* 原因・理由を表す。…ので。…（だ）から。
> 「ししこらかしつる時は、うたて侍る―、とくこそ試みさせ給はめ」〈源・若紫〉


この説明の、「まれに名詞に付く」ではダメですかね。（実例の文が必要ですかね？）


----------



## frequency

時詞・時名詞
_名詞か否かの差は、時期は出来事の舞台として対象＝モノ化されやすく、・・・・・相対的時間量は出来事の様相＝サマとして認識されて、_
夕暮、早春・・・etc
時間と状態・様子を兼ねる*んだよ。じゃないと「夕暮を描く」のようなのが成立しない。
深い眠りを起こされた＝深い眠りから起こされた
眠りは時間・瞬間ですか

*よって、
病気から回復する・早春を感じる・・・が成立する
場所の名詞でも、
店を見た (object) vs 店から出た (start point) 　Notice that it isn't 店から見た.
さらに、「状態」の例は


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 寝入り端の私




I guess YeatsK wanted to say like 寝入り端（の状態）から起こされる。
(I'm not saying you were wrong!), and I think that this would be what karla saw in the OP.
Please do NOT forget that YeatsK rephrased it in that way so that he tried to understand it, as karla said.


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> For some reasons I didn't write this, but for example, 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない. This has a sense of complaining or contradicting, のに.


A similar content can be expressed without _-o_ and there is still "a sense of complaining or contradicting":
大人しくしているものに挑発を加えるな。

The sense of complaining or contradicting is not coded with a particular morphology but understood from the content of the sentence as a whole.  Strictly speaking, the のに is not equivalent with を but ものを, which is a classical linkage marker.  This sentence is not an example of _-o_ as a clause linkage marker.



> If you rephrase it to 寝入りかけていた*ものを*電話に起こされた, this might be of the 接続助詞.


No, you cannot.  寝入りばなを起こされた uses を just as the usual direct object marker.  If there is a sense of annoyance, it comes from the content as a whole.  If the verb requires a different case, _-o_ cannot remain.  Consider:
寝入りばなへ来た津波 (『東奥日報』1933-03-05 (evening edition on the fourth) as quoted here)

Even if both sentences are loaded with a sense of annoyance or adversity, it is not a sound argument to say one setnecne expresses it with _-o_ and the other with _-e_.  We are but to conclude these particles are just regular postpositions.


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> を［格助接助間助］の意味 - goo国語辞書
> 
> この説明の、「まれに名詞に付く」ではダメですかね。（実例の文が必要ですかね？）


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flamさんは、この「を」をごく普通の、例の辞書の1番目に書いてある、動作の対象をあらわす名詞のあとにつく格助詞の「を」である、と解釈されておられるのですか。それとも別の解釈をお持ちなのですか？


----------



## Flaminius

frequency said:


> I guess YeatsK wanted to say like 寝入り端（の状態）から起こされる。
> (I'm not saying you were wrong!), and I think that this would be what karla saw in the OP.
> Please do NOT forget that YeatsK rephrased it in that way so that he tried to understand it, as karla said.


You seem to be saying, *frequency*, that if a given construction can be rephrased into another, the two constructions have roughly the same meaning.  This is the reason you have been looking for 寝入り端から in sense of _terminus a quo_.  It must be said, however, that construction A and B are equivalents if and only if all instances of A find a counterpart in B and vice versa.



karlalou said:


> Actually we do say 夢から覚める、昼寝から起きる, but we don't say 昼寝／夢を起きる. 昼寝を起こされる、夢を覚ます are natural though.


*karlalou* found that not all _-kara_ maps into _-o_.  This means 寝入り端から, if at all existed, in sense of the point of origin does not necessarily shed light on 寝入り端を.


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> この「を」をごく普通の、例の辞書の1番目に書いてある、動作の対象をあらわす名詞のあとにつく格助詞の「を」である


はい。ごく普通の「を」です。*karlalou*さんが「格助詞を」というとき、そこには接続助詞の意味も入っていますから、私が考えているのとは違います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> はい。ごく普通の「を」です。


なるほど。わかりました。
国文法だとそれでいいのかもしれませんね。

日本語学習者に、日本語を教える時に、英文法や英語との比較（言語学）的に教えると相手がわかりやすいと思うため、とかく我々は英語（英文法）で説明してあげられないかとかんがえますよね。

私が（主語）、寝入りばなを（目的語）、起こされた（受け身の動詞）とすると、これを能動文に直すと、
寝入りばなが、私を起こした。となるのではないかと学習者は混乱しますよね。
「電話が私を起こした」のと、「電話が寝入りばなを起こした」のだと、目的語が２こある、SVOO的な、人とモノの2個を目的語にとれるような他動詞で、「起こす」という意味の英語の動詞があれば、その動詞を使って説明してあれればいいですが、実際はそのような英語の他動詞はなさそうですので、「寝入りばな」のほうにどうしてもなんらかの前置詞が必要になりますよね。するとその前置詞がfrom なのか、at なのか、などと考える必要がでてきて、それを考えると日本語の普通の「を」という代物が、英文法でいえばどのような役割になるかを説明せねばならなるので、それをfromで説明すると、
「電話が寝入りばなから私を起こした」という訳ができあがるわけで、そのような文型であると外人さんに説明するとわかりやすい、という立場のメンバーと、「寝入りばなから」は日本語としておかしいとする立場のメンバーの意見がかみ合わなくなるのだと思うのです。

なら、これはどうでしょうか。
*I was awakened out of 寝入りばな by the phone.　
（やはり、out ofを「から」と訳してしまうと、元の木阿弥ですが。）

なら、
I was disturbed 寝入りばな by the phone!
*


----------



## Schokolade

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私が（主語）、寝入りばなを（目的語）、起こされた（受け身の動詞）とすると、これを能動文に直すと、
> 寝入りばなが、私を起こした。となるのではないかと学習者は混乱しますよね。



あ、それは、日本語にあって英語にはない、いわゆる「間接受け身（indirect passive）」の中の「持ち主の受け身（possessor's passive?）」の構文ではないかと。

能動文：
「誰か*が*私の足*を*踏んだ。」
「誰か*が*私の財布*を*盗んだ。」
「誰か*が*私の昼寝*を*邪魔した。」

これらを普通の「直接受け身（direct passive）」にすると、
「（誰かに）私の足*が*踏まれた。」
「（誰かに）私の財布*が*盗まれた。」
「（誰かに）私の昼寝*が*邪魔された。」

ですが、「間接受け身（indirect passive）」の「持ち主の受け身」にすると、
「私*は*（誰かに）足*を*踏まれた。」
「私*は*（誰かに）財布*を*盗まれた。」
「私*は*（誰かに）昼寝*を*邪魔された。」

「間接受け身」には、ぴったり合致する能動態の相当文がないですので、これらの文をそのまま能動文にしようとして、
「*誰かが私*を*足*を*踏んだ。」「*誰かが私*に*足*を*踏んだ。」
「*誰かが私*を*財布*を*盗んだ。」「*誰かが私*に*財布*を*盗んだ。」
「*誰かが私*を*昼寝*を*邪魔した。」「*誰かが私*に*昼寝*を*邪魔した。」
としてしまうと、当然、非文になります。@SoLaTiDorbermanさんが、


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「電話が私を起こした」のと、「電話が寝入りばなを起こした」のだと、*目的語が２こ*ある、SVOO的な、*人とモノの2個を目的語に*とれるような


と思われたのは、この形のことでしょう。

「間接受け身」というのは、英語にはありません。ですから、
「私*は*（誰かに）足*を*踏まれた。」
「私*は*（誰かに）財布*を*盗まれた。」
などはそのままでは英語にできません。*I was stepped on my foot by someone. *I was stolen my wallet by someone. などはダメですから。そこで、仕方ないので普通は、
"I had my foot stepped on."
"I had my wallet stolen."
というふうに、使役動詞を使って訳されることが多い、あれです。

今回の受け身文、
「私*は*（誰かに）電話で寝入りばな*を*起こされた。」も、
能動文「誰か*が*電話で私の寝入りばな*を*起こした。」
の間接受け身・持ち主の受け身だと考えればどうでしょう。そうすれば、なぜ、この受け身文が
「*誰かが私*を*寝入りばな*を*起こした。」
とできないかも説明がつくのではないでしょうか。

普通の日本人は中学や高校の国語の授業でこういうのはあまり教えられないと思うのですが、日本語の学生さんは、ある程度勉強が進むとみんな間接受け身や迷惑の受け身(suffering passive)を勉強しますし、文法書を持っていらっしゃれば載っているはずですから、順を追って説明してあげるとわかると思います。

-----

間接受け身、迷惑の受け身、持ち主の受け身については、ここが参考になると思います。
直接受身・間接受身・持ち主の受身の文法③ | 日本語教師の広場
または、
受動態 - Wikipedia の中の「日本語の受身」ー「間接受身」ー「迷惑の受身」「持主受身」


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ありがとうございます！
オリジナルポスターのご質問は、
>>I realize that the phrase 寝入り端を電話で起こされた translates to "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端.
Is it functioning like the を in 「町を出る」and marking a point of departure (i.e. the verge of sleep)?
Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした, even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?<<
でした。

まず、例文の日本語が、"The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"と訳されるという前提に立ち、その上で、「を」の働きがどういうものなのかを質問され、最後に、「電話が私を寝入り端から起こした」と言い換えることができるか（言い換えることで、この構文を理解しようとされている）、というものでしたよね。

最後の、言い換えについては、そのように理解して良いという回答と、その言い換えは日本語として正しくないという意見が出て、もめましたよね。

だから、私は、前提である"The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep"の構文を、
「から」と訳したくなるfromを使用しない英文に変えて説明したいと思った（けど失敗した）のです。

＃５０のアドバイスによると、
*寝入り端を電話で起こされた should be translated to:
The phone made/had me awaken my 寝入り端.

と考えるとオリジナルポスターにより良い説明になる、と結論づけることができます（かね？）。
（「を」が格助詞か接続助詞か、その意味は？という日本語文法に関する問題は残りますが。）*


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

karlalou said:


> Among the 大辞泉 definitions of を, #2, から, seems to be the best answer for this.
> 
> *２* 移動の意を表す動詞に応じて、動作の出発点・分離点を示す。…から。「東京を離れる」「席を立つ」


I now agree with this interpretation.　（＃２）

「起こされる」「起きる」は、「移動の意を表す動詞」とは言えないかもしれませんが、今回の「を」は、『出発点・分離点を示す、「から」と同様な意味・役割をもっている格助詞である』、と考えていいのではないでしょうか。
　今回の文章の「を」を「から」と言い換えることは（日本語でのイディオム表現ではなくなりネイティブは違和感を感じるので、あるいは、「寝入り端」と「から」のコロケーションが悪いため）できない。けれども、意味的には「から」に近いものである。


----------



## Flaminius

辞書が「移動の意を表す動詞に応じて、動作の出発点・分離点を示す」用法で「を」を使うとして挙げる例文は、全て主体が移動しますが、「寝入り端を起こす」において寝ている人と起こす人は別です。「起こす」の主体は移動*させる*人です。「ねいりばな」において妥当な解釈を含めて、起こす人は移動または変化を起こす人であって、移動または変化を経験する主体ではありません。したがって『大辞泉』のこの項の説明によって「ねいりばな」を理解することは不適切です。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> 辞書が「移動の意を表す動詞に応じて、動作の出発点・分離点を示す」用法で「を」を使うとして挙げる例文は、全て主体が移動しますが、「寝入り端を起こす」において寝ている人と起こす人は別です。「起こす」の主体は移動*させる*人です。「ねいりばな」において妥当な解釈を含めて、起こす人は移動または変化を起こす人であって、移動または変化を経験する主体ではありません。したがって『大辞泉』のこの項の説明によって「ねいりばな」を理解することは不適切です。


　なるほど了解です。すると、Flamさんの現在の見解では、「ねいりばなを起こす」の「を」は、どんな格助詞とお考えですか。*「ねいりばな」に固有の「を」？*


----------



## Flaminius

その前に、今の段階で「ねいりばな」の助詞は接続助詞でもなく、出発点・分離点の「を」でもないという判断に同意していただけますか?　議論に繰り返しが多いので、一歩ずつでも前に進めたいのです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> その前に、今の段階で「ねいりばな」の助詞は接続助詞でもなく、出発点・分離点の「を」でもないという判断に同意していただけますか?


　御意


----------



## Flaminius

ありがとうございます。それでは続けます。といっても、私は今までどおり直接目的語の「を」だという意見なので、新規性はないです。

まず、「寝入り端を起こされた」という用例は間接受身構文ですが、能動文にしても適格な文です。
寝入り端を起こした。

「起こす」という他動詞は作用の対象を表す名詞に「を」という格助詞を与えます。
例文: 病人をベッドから起こした。
私はこの段階で「寝入り端を」の「を」は「起こす」という動詞が与えるのではないかと予想します。

さて、既に述べた通り


Flaminius said:


> 寝入りばなへ来た津波


という表現が文証されています。関係節を単純な文に変えて、
津波が寝入り端へ来た。
とすることができると思うのですが、ここで「寝入りばな」に接続する格助詞は動詞「来た」から与えられることは明らかです。なぜならこの動詞は、「サンタが街へ来た」のように移動の終着点を表す名詞に格助詞「へ」を与えるからです。ここで「へ」が「寝入り端」と共起する文例を探したのは、「に」の例だと時点を表す名詞につくことがあり、動詞によって義務的に与えられる格であるかどうか判別できないからです。

「寝入り端*へ*来る」という表現が動詞「来る」に依存するなら、「寝入り端*を*起こす」も動詞「起こす」に依存することが考えられます。このことを英訳で近似したのが me as I was falling asleep という表現です(1ページ目のどっかで私がそう書いた)。

もちろん「寝入り端」という名詞自体は「起こす」という動詞で表される動作の目的・対象ではありません。にもかかわらず、このような構文ができる理由は別途検討していますが、それは次の段階としましょう。ここまでで一旦、私の主張が認められるものかどうかご検討ください。


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> *karlalou* found that not all _-kara_ maps into _-o_.





karlalou said:


> we don't say 昼寝／夢を起きる.


She's right. 起きる is an intransitive verb, so you can't use を.


karlalou said:


> 昼寝を起こされる、夢を覚ます are natural though.


Sure.


----------



## frequency

Why is it unnatural?
When you say 寝入りばなを起こす､寝入りばな(の状態)から起こす, I think you can see a status of 寝入りばな in these two.
Now we also see 寝入りばな as a moment if you say 寝入りばなに起こされる､寝入りばなで起こされる*.
に↓
で↓
They  can work as a particle used with a start point.
から→
から can, too, but it works a bit differently. The three share the same job (=used with a start point) but から is different to the two. This causes the unnaturalness in 寝入りばなから起こされる, and 寝入りばな go finer with に and で because 寝入りばな is usually perceived as a short moment.

See 寝入りばなの起こされる。
The particle の is destroying the sentence and making it wrongーgrammatically impossible. See  から still makes it possible grammatically. (Sementically, it causes a slight unnaturalness.)

*The に and で can explain at the same time how を work in the example. (As shown in #4 in 大辞泉, as Doberman suggested)
似ているけれど、少し異なる助詞で置き換えているから不自然に聞こえるんだよ。


----------



## karlalou

What I saw when writing my post #2 is that 大辞泉's definition regarding 'time' (#4) is giving example, 年月を過ごす. So it's not applicable to 寝入り端を起こす because this can not mean "awake 寝入り端", but I find it can be said 寝入り端のところ*から*起こす, just like 席を立つ becomes 席から立つ, which the dictionary gives in definition #2.

We do use から to talk about something relating to 'sleep' as 眠り／夢から起こす.



DaylightDelight said:


> "I was waken up *from* when I was about to fell asleep" does not work, does it?


It translats to "I was woken *from where* I was about to fall asleep" as in Japanese it becomes *ところを*. [edit to add: I guess, after all, we don't say ところから起こす because it's not necessary for us.]



DaylightDelight said:


> This is a good enough reason for me to tell "we don't say that" to Japanese learners.
> If schoolchildren used this wording, I'd also correct them.


I am not in the position to ignore what dictionary says and correct someone. I don't stop you doing so, but why that makes what I did is wrong. I've been annoyed by the way you acted.
"The dictionary says so" is enough for an amateur to follow that. (I hope that you understand this is different from believing in a dictionary as though what a dictionary says is everything.)

It's out side of my ability, so I left it alone and, instead of correcting it, I showed my version using ところ*を*.



DaylightDelight said:


> Sorry, but I have to insist; 寝入り端から起こす does not work.
> 寝入り端 refers to the point of time, not the state.


I'm afraid this point is too subjective.





YeatsK said:


> Judging from what you have both said, I suppose this use of を is a bit special. Is it more of a 接続助詞？
> 「寝入り端[なのに]、電話で起こされた」


It doesn't have any specialness as itself, and, as I've already said in #8, this を is just another common object indicator to us.

Depending on the intention of the speaker, it can mean a contradiction のに, as it can be easily alter with a helping verb such as 寝入り端を起こされちゃったよ, for example, however, this can be done only by the tonal difference. In modern usage, you can think this を also as an object indicator.

名詞＋を+動詞
している＋の＋を+動詞
している＋ところ＋を+動詞
している＋もの＋を+動詞
All these を are indicating the object of the verb.
That's what I've been saying.

I'd like to repeat and ask you to check needed things at least before starting arguing against someone, and please try not to bother other users, while trying not to spread wrong info as much as possible. Thank you.


----------



## Schokolade

YeatsK said:


> I realize that the phrase 寝入り端を電話で起こされた translates to "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep" but I was wondering why を is used before 寝入り端.
> Is it functioning like the を in 「町を出る」and marking a point of departure (i.e. the verge of sleep)? Can this phrase be re-written as 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした



Your sentence 「(私*は*)(誰か*に*)寝入りばな*を*電話で起こされた」 is indirect passive.
(examples of indirect passive: 「(私は)(誰かに)財布を盗まれた。」「(私は)(誰かに)昼寝を邪魔された。」)　
As you know, indirect passive sentences have no corresponding active sentences. The closest active equivalent of your example would be 「誰か*が*私の寝入りばな*を*電話で起こした。」
(closest active equivalents of my examples: 「誰かが私の財布を盗んだ。」「誰かが私の昼寝を邪魔した。」)



> 電話が私を寝入り端から起こした even though it be odd to say that a 電話 did the verb 起こす in Japanese?



電話 is not the agent of the verb 起こす here. The で in 電話で is an instrumental case (具格) particle. The agent of 起こす is not mentioned in your original sentence.

「寝入りばなを電話で起こされた」 is indirect passive, so there's no exact English equivalent for this. It can be rephrased in a less literary way as 「(私は)(誰かに)寝入った*ばかりのところを*電話で起こされた」, and its active form would be 「(誰か)が(私が)寝入ったばかりのところを電話で起こした」, which would literally translate to "(Unmentioned someone) woke me up with a phone call just when I fell asleep", hence the translation "The phone woke me up from the verge of falling asleep." 



YeatsK said:


> I suppose this use of を is a bit special. Is it more of a 接続助詞？
> 「寝入り端[なのに]、電話で起こされた」
> Something like this?



I'd say the を in 寝入りばなを起こす/起こされる is nothing special. It's the case particle as an object marker (目的格の格助詞), just as in:
「(私は)(誰かに)寝ているところ*を*起こされた。」
「(私が)寝ているところ*を*(誰かが)起こした。」
「(私は)(誰かに)首を吊ろうとしているところ*を*止められた。」
「餌を落としたところ*を*別の鳥が横取りした。」
「荷物を下ろすの*を*手伝った。」
etc...

-----

（今さらですが自分なりの回答を書いてみました。少しでも参考になれば幸いですが、的外れだったらすみません。）


----------



## karlalou

By the way
大人しくしている＋*ものを*＋煽るんじゃない becomes 大人しくしている＋*のに*＋煽るんじゃない.
But not 大人しくしている＋✘*ものに*＋煽るんじゃない.

寝入りかけていた*ものを*電話に起こされた becomes 寝入りかけていた*のに*電話に起こされた.
But not 寝入りかけていた*ものに*電話に起こされた


----------



## Flaminius

Language learners often try to understand a new construction in analogy to ones they are more familiar with.  They often ask if the construction A can be rephrased as the constr. B when they come across A and don't know the meaning.

*YeatsK* wanted to understand 寝入り端を起こされる by replacing _-o_ with _-kara_ and _-nanoni_.  If a native speaker says replacing _-o_ with _-kara_ is okay, then it equals to arguing for _-o_ as the point of origin.



karlalou said:


> ...I find it can be said 寝入り端のところ*から*起こす, just like 席を立つ becomes 席から立つ, which the dictionary gives in definition #2.
> ...
> [edit to add: I guess, after all, we don't say ところから起こす because it's not necessary for us.]


I note this is the first time you mention something a bit close to my opinion.  Are you now declaring that you do not think a parallel can be drawn between 寝入り端を起こす and 寝入り端から起こす as between 席を立つ and 席から立つ?  In case you still do, show us an example.



karlalou said:


> It doesn't have any specialness as itself, and, as I've already said in #8, this を is just another common object indicator to us.


This can also use a confirmation since only recently you have said:


karlalou said:


> For some reasons I didn't write this, but for example, 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない. This has a sense of complaining or contradicting, のに. I don't have any problem to think this を as an object indicator, but the dictionary might be saying this is an old usage as 接続助詞, or missing the definition for this as 格助詞.


Do you still view this _-o_ is loaded with "a sense of complaining or contradicting"?


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> I note this is the first time you mention something a bit close to my opinion.


I said from the beginning, it's not #4. I thought that is enough for anyone to see it. Why do I have to bother to explain all that detail. I wonder why you didn't see it if you had the same idea. I've been saying, please check needed things at least before starting argument against someone, and this means something like this. Please at least read the dictionary and understand what it says.

If you don't understand what the dictionary says, then it's not "You are wrong", but it may be "I don't understand but I want to know".



Flaminius said:


> For some reasons I didn't write this, but for example, 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない. This has a sense of complaining or contradicting, のに. I don't have any problem to think this を as an object indicator, but the dictionary might be saying this is an old usage as 接続助詞, or missing the definition for this as 格助詞.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still view this _-o_ is loaded with "a sense of complaining or contradicting"?
Click to expand...

Yes, we use this structure, ～ものを＋[complainment or contradicting idea], though I have no idea if the younger generation is familiar with it or not. It might be also ～のを or maybe ～を、but either way it can be replaced with のに. Well, when talking about のを or を, it might be the same thing like any sentence can assume a 'tone' though, but I find ものを is very much distinct to mean のに.


----------



## karlalou

In fact:


> *１* 愚痴・恨み・不平・不満・反駁 (はんばく) などの気持ちを込めて、逆接の確定条件を表す。…のに。…けれども。「これほど頼んでいるものを、なぜ引き受けてやれないんだ」（デジタル大辞泉｜ものを）


----------



## Flaminius

One of the functions of _-o_ is to specify the duration in which the action of the verb continues or repeats itself.  A dictionary titled 大辞泉 lists this sense as Definition #4 in its entry of _-o_.


karlalou said:


> I said from the beginning, it's not #4.


Two examples of #4 are given from Modern Japanese texts:
長い年月を過ごす
日々を送る

The sense embodied in 席を立つ is not durative but point of origin (or #2 in 大辞泉).  If you say it's not the meaning of を in 寝入り端を起こす, it makes sense because you have said that it's a simple direct object marker.  It will be the first time you say so, though.


karlalou said:


> but I find ものを is very much distinct to mean のに.


The example sentence 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない is brought up in this thread following the question by OP if 寝入り端を起こされた is replaceable with 寝入り端なのに.  If the "complainment or contradicting idea" is expressed for the former by the tone of voice, it's not replaceable with the latter.  It goes to show that を is not there to express 愚痴・恨み・不平・不満・反駁などの気持ち (s.v. ものを).

It also obviates the need to revise the dictionary.


karlalou said:


> the dictionary is missing a definition for 格助詞を which is equivalent of the old usage of 接続助詞.


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> One of the functions of _-o_ is to specify the duration in which the action of the verb continues or repeats itself. A dictionary titled 大辞泉 lists this sense as Definition #4 in its entry of _-o_.


The dictionary definition #4 doesn't say を specify the duration of anything, but it says 動作・作用の持続する時間を示す.
It's saying を indicates *time *which lasts for certain action.

I am sorry, but I don't have no more patient to read to understand what you say.


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> 席を立つ is not durative but point of origin (or #2 in 大辞泉)


Yes. Agree.
karla, I'm sorry to say that #2 is talking about the location. 場所. 椅子 is the location where the person leaves.


karlalou said:


> している＋ところ＋を+動詞


This ところ（を）in your #71 is time/status. 出るってところで声を掛けられた。＝出るってときに声を掛けられた。



karlalou said:


> but it says 動作・作用の持続する時間を示す.


Yes, it's a period of time of the 寝入り端. (It's a very very short period.)



> 大人しくしているものを煽るんじゃない


This would be 者. [大人しくしているもの]を[煽るんじゃない]
We say _sb_ （人）を煽る. It's just an object marker used with 大人しくしているもの.

(Cross-posted with Flam)


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> The dictionary definition #4 doesn't say を specify the duration of anything, but it says 動作・作用の持続する時間を示す.
> It's saying を indicates *time *which lasts for certain action.


I don't see what the difference these two purport.  The question is whether or not 寝入り端を起こす is to be understood in Definition #2 (point of origin).


----------



## karlalou

It doesn't say the same thing.
動作・作用の持続する時間を示す might be a confusing wording, but を obviously can not specify a duration of anything. It's also apparent from the two examples.
In 月日を過ごす／送る, を is merely indicating or pointing at what is the object of the verb which, in this case, is a certain kind of time.

Why the dictionary has to have it as a separate definition, as though differentiating from #1, is what makes me wonder though.

We naturally say 寝入りかけているところを起こされた, and here ところ itself is nothing but 所. A *place*. Isn't this the point of #2?


----------



## Schokolade

デジタル大辞泉には書かれていませんが、明鏡国語辞典によると、

デジタル大辞泉の#2「移動の意を表す動詞に応じて、動作の出発点・分離点を示す。…から。『東京を離れる』『席を立つ』」にあたる、


> 起点・離脱点・回避点などを表す。…から。 「門*を*出る」「席*を*離れる」…



も、デジタル大辞泉の#4「動作・作用の持続する時間を示す。『長い年月を過ごす』『日々を送る』」にあたる、


> ある状態で過ごされる時間を表す。 「不遇の一生*を*送る*」「年月*を*経る」



も、両方とも、*「この用法を持つ動詞は自動詞」*とのことなのですが・・・。
「起こす」は他動詞ですよね・・・。(自動詞は「起きる」)

*念のためですが、「送る」を引くと、「時を過ごす」という意味の場合は自動詞と書いてあります。


----------



## karlalou

Schokolade said:


> デジタル大辞泉には書かれていませんが、明鏡国語辞典によると、（中略）両方とも、*「この用法を持つ動詞は自動詞」*とのことなのですが・・・。
> 「起こす」は他動詞ですよね・・・。(自動詞は「起きる」)


Interesting. So, the デジタル大辞泉's #1 is talking about when を is used with a transitive verb, and #2,3,4 are saying that when it's about 'from something', 'through something' or 'time', respectively, を is also used with an intransitive verb.

I don't know how the professionals explain it, but since Japanese doesn't have prepositions, を when used with an intransitive, ... how can I say, it still indicates the object of the verb, though as a modifier. (In English, intransitive verbs often take a preposition and this preposition indicates the object of the verb, e.g. 'think of'.)

In the case of 寝入り端を起こされる, 起こす is a transitive, but it's in passive voice. Passive sentences are tricky, though, anyway, 寝入り端を is, just like the case of an intransitive, it's also a modifier.

過ごす、送る、経る. What ever they are they can't make a complete sentence without 'what'.


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> It doesn't say the same thing.
> 動作・作用の持続する時間を示す might be a confusing wording, but を obviously can not specify a duration of anything. It's also apparent from the two examples.
> In 月日を過ごす／送る, を is merely indicating or pointing at what is the object of the verb which, in this case, is a certain kind of time.


If "indicating or pointing" sits better with you than "specify," I don't mind replacing the latter with the former.  It's semantics.  There is not much to be discussed, really, because you say:


karlalou said:


> I said from the beginning, it's not #4.



Here is part of the definition of 自動詞 by 大辞泉:


> 動作主体の動作・作用が他に及ばないで、それ自身の働きとして述べられる動詞。


In phrases such as 道を歩く and 年月を過ごす, 道 and 年月 are not worked upon or affected by the action of the verb.  Whether a given verb is a transitive or intransitive is not always as clear as in English (cf. 寒さを我慢する) but 起こす is definitely a transitive verb as opposed to 起きる.

Particle _-o_ marks the direct object* for the transitive verbs, and point of origin, path or duration for the intransitives.  The latter two may be lumped together as "path" in terms of space and time.  However you categorize them, the exact function of a give _-o_ is determined by the verb that requires it.

*Enlgish materials, such as Tae Kim's grammar, sometimes refer to any complement of _-o_ as direct object but here I mean the object afrected by the verb.


----------



## frequency

Schokolade said:


> *念のためですが、「送る」を引くと、「時を過ごす」という意味の場合は自動詞と書いてあります。





Flaminius said:


> In phrases such as 道を歩く and 年月を過ごす, 道 and 年月 are not worked upon or affected by the action of the verb.


Wonderful. For example, this 送る isn't _to deliver/transport/send_ something real (or unreal such as email) to somebody. So I suppose the 送る would be categorised as 自動詞 in the Japanese grammar.
Therefore, the を is working like a particle denoting the duration of a time/period (#4 in 大辞泉). In this usage, the function of を as an object marker is less stronger.



karlalou said:


> We naturally say 寝入りかけているところを起こされた, and here ところ itself is nothing but 所. A *place*. Isn't this the point of #2?


Then it's "The place where I was about to sleep was woken." or "The place that was about to sleep was woken."


----------



## Flaminius

Generally, ところ means a lot of things other than a place:
私は着いたところです。
佳子さんは隆君の正直なところが好きです。



frequency said:


> Then it's "The place where I was about to sleep was woken." or "The place that was about to sleep was woken."


We should start from an observation that 寝入りばなのところから起こす is unattested.  There is; 
寝入りばなのところを起こされた in インプレスr&d (2015)『サイバーセキュリティ2020　脅威の近未来予測』, though.  This sentence as well as 寝入りかけているところを起こされた have _-o_ supplied from the transitive verb 起こす (Indirect passivisation does not affect the syntactic relation of the main verb).  What ところ is need be addressed but it shouldn't change the nature of _-o_ here.


----------

